# Auf Datenbank aus dem Internet zugreifen



## bandy (7. Mrz 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Netzwerk bestehend aus zwei Rechner, die ueber einen Router verbunden sind. Wenn ich von einem Rechner auf die Datenbank auf dem anderen Rechner zugreifen moechte, geht es uber die Netzwerk-IP z.B. 192.168.1.5
Was mir aber nicht gelingt, ist der Zugriff ausserhalb des Netzwerks, wie muss ich da die IP eingeben?

Z.B. hat der Router die IP:  55.44.33.22.11 und der Rechner im Netzwerk dann 192.168.1.5, muss ich dann etwa so das eingeben: 55.44.33.22.11/192.168.1.5, oder so 55.44.33.22.11; 192.168.1.5

oder ..... ???:bahnhof:


----------



## Marcinek (7. Mrz 2012)

55.44.33.22.11 und der Router muss dann die entsprechenden Ports weiterleiten an die interne Adresse.

Siehe Portforwarding.


----------



## tuxedo (7. Mrz 2012)

Es bietet sich auch an, nicht die Standardports der DB zu benutzen. Gibt genug Helden da draußen die IP-Scanner laufen haben und IPs die online sind, nach bekannten Ports scannen und auf gefundene und bekannte Ports diverse Scripte loszulassen um die eine oder andere noch nicht geschlossenen Sicherheitslücke auszunutzen.
Einen Großteil dieser "Angriffsversuche" kann man vermeiden wenn man die Ports auf etwas "unübliches" setzt.

- Alex


----------



## bandy (8. Mrz 2012)

Naja, habe da jetzt einiges ueber Portforwarding gelesen, leider keine direkte Antwort mit praktischem Beispiel dabei

Aber ich habe es bis jetzt so verstanden, dass die IP des Routers in den Pfad muss, dann ein Doppelpunkt : und dahinter die Portnummer der Datenbank, bei mir ist es 3306, leider hilft es mir nicht weiter, zu dem Router habe ich nur Nutzerrechte und keine Adminrechte, somit kann den Router nicht so einstellen, dass er den Verkehr weiterleitet und beide Rechner haben die Datenbanken an Port 3306, kann dies natuerlich aendern, aber geht es irgendwie auch noch anders? :bahnhof:


----------



## Marcinek (8. Mrz 2012)

Wenn der Router die Pakete nicht weiterleitet dann haste keine Chance.


----------



## tuxedo (8. Mrz 2012)

Naja, es gäbe da noch die "Umwege" über Hamachi und andere (bessere) VPN Konsorten... Hier wird das "Problem" mit einem Server in der Mitte umgangen: Die Router müssen dann keine eingehenden Verbindungen managen, sondern verbinden sich zum VPN Server und bauen über diese Verbindung einen gemeinsamen Tunnel auf.

- Alex


----------



## ARadauer (8. Mrz 2012)

> weiter, zu dem Router habe ich nur Nutzerrechte und keine Adminrechte


dann kannst dus vergessen... der Sinn dahinter ist, dass nicht jeder irgendwelche internen resourcen nach aussen freigeben kann.


----------



## areafo (23. Mrz 2012)

Wenn beide Teilnehmer im Netzwerk sich gegenseitig sehen können (z.B. über Ping) kann man tunneln. Einfachste Sache mit vielen Java Beispielen SSH


----------

